# Duhon Likely To Be Knick Captain



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

> Chris Duhon may be the newest New York Knick, but he also may be the team's captain, according to a report published by the New York Post.
> 
> "I think that's the job of the point guard," Duhon told The Post. "The point guard is the coach on the floor, the quarterback. You put everybody in their right position, understanding what the coaches want. Whether labeled captain or not, when we're on the court, that's my team."
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/seven/10202008/sports/knicks/duhon_ready_to_be_new_captain_134380.htm

OH GTFO. I think this is such balogna, this is coming from the same guy who said, "I don't play anyway, so it doesn't have that much of an effect on me," after he was benched. I think Duhon's a big piece of hyporcritical (fill in expletive here)...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Team captain? lol


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

If anything the team captain's should be Lee,Crawford,and Robinson


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I like that quote from duhon.

new team, new beginning, new attitude. he's saying all the right things, hopefully he backs up his words when it counts.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Crawford should be team captain or at least have tri captain with Duhon, Crawford and Lee.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i always hear complaining how these guys dont play defense...how they only think of themselves and do their own thing out there on the court, aren't leaders by example.

you get a guy who is decidedly team 1st , who does the little things and does actually play defense ....every night and somehow even though he does this at PG , the spot where most captains are named...there is an issue.

I could see crawford being captain ...not lee, crawford at least has taken to the role of being team spokesman and he is currently the team's best player...i havent seen lee do anything i would expect a captain to do except be a decent player, not even an all star caliber, at least not yet anyway.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Speaking of JC*

Really disappointed in how much he is struggling. He seems clueless as how to fit in and he absolutely is NOT a very good shooter which is something that is essential in this Offense. I would trade him straight up for Nichols ( I know it doesn't work) on this team. Don't mean to harp on Nichols, its just that the guy has size...gets out and runs...tries to play defense...can play the 2 or 3 legitimately..and is lights out from deep. He's also a willing passer. His handle is suspect but that would be minimized in this O. Theeother SU guy...Watkins... would be a nice backup. Cheap, athletic shot blocker, who can really run. Stash him in the nbdl with Gallo and Ewing for a year.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Larry Hughes and Demetris Nichols for Jamal Crawford and Malik Rose works for me. I still like Marco Belenelli for this team though and wonder what it would take to get him. 

I also wonder about Channing Frye and him in this system. He sucks as a natural PF but I still feel he could resemble what he was during his rookie season. In this system, he'd get plenty of open shots (his only real offensive go to move) and might be the shot blocker he was in college having to guard slower players.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I think Frye would be good in this system*

Not an all star, but maybe a 12/8 guy who keeps the ball moving.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i agree with you guys that frye would do well in this system, maybe very well, but he is not what they need in port.

as for JC for nichols...seeing as nichols was outplayed by fred jones last year and has done nothing as a bull,

http://www.nba.com/bulls/stats/index.html

crawford isn't playing well at all...but he's still light years ahead of nichols.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Robinson should be starting over Duhon. Marbury needs to be traded, or at the very least, cut.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Outplayed by Jones?*

Not what I saw. I saw a Thomas favorite in Jones (with a guaranteed contract) handed a job without ever having to earn it. Nichols played very well in the EXTREMELY low minutes he was given. At any rate, it's about matching players in systems.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm kind of curious with whether Duhon can get the respect from guys like Randolph, Marbury, Curry, Nate Robinson, and others. Since us fans don't really know how those players interact with each other, this may be completely wrong, but it's hard to believe that someone like Chris Duhon can make his point across a team with so many questionable characters like the Knicks.


----------

